# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  اسألكم براءة الذمة..

## ورده محمديه

* 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ على محمدوآل محمد 


أن شاء الرب سأتوجة فجر هذا اليوم لزيارة النبي الاعظم (ص)واهل بيتهـ..
اسالكم براءة الذمة 

خالص تحياتي ودعواتي للجميع ~
*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

وردة محمدية سلام الله عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...اذا دخلتم على النبي الأعظم ابلغيه سلامي واشتياقي له ...قول له ان فقده آحزننا واننا بانتظار وعده الصادق ابنه الموعود ..أختي وردة محمدية اذا وصلتم إلى أئمة البقيع فأوصلي إليهم سلامي خصوصا الإمام الحسن المجتبى ..لا تنسوا زيارة مسجد قباء والصلاة فيه تعدل عمرة وأكثر ..لا تنسوا الدعاء لمرضى المنتدى وأهاليهم ..أكثروا من ذكر الله والصلاة على محمد وآل محمد والدعاء بتعجيل الفرج ..نسألكم الدعاء

----------

ورده محمديه (03-07-2011)

----------


## آهات حنونه

*تروجي وترجعي بسلامه*
*قلدناك الدعــآء والزياره*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-07-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*للسفرْ أهجـر بـلادي* 
*قاصدة بلـدة الهادي* 
*أحضرُ الذكرى وعزّي* 
*منَ على أبوها تنادي* 
*من بعـّد عينك يا طهَ* 
*سقطـّوا حمليّ الأعادي* 
*أخـتي الله يسهل أمرك* 
*والـدعـاء خـيرُ الجهادي* 
*نسألكِ الدعاء تحت قبة المصطفى (ص)* 
*تحياتي*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-07-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفقة غناتي
وزيارة مقبولة 
لا تنسينا من الدعاء :amuse:

----------

ورده محمديه (03-07-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*مووفقه غنآتي ..*
*الله يتقبل الزياره ..*
*ومبرية الذمه ومباحة ..*
*لآتنسينا من دعواتكِ ..*
*ترجعيين بالسلآمه ..*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-07-2011)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة ..

وزيارة مقبولة ان شاء الله ..

لا تنسينا من الدعاء ..

بالتوفيق ..

كل المودة

----------

ورده محمديه (03-07-2011)

----------


## السيـدة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
الله يسهل سفرك بخير وعافية
رزقك الله الزيارة التامة واستجابة الدعاء
تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة
ما عليك أمر لا تنسينا من الدعاء
قلدتك الدعاء والزيارة

----------

ورده محمديه (03-07-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
سلاام من الله عليكم جميعاً ورحمته وبركاته

أخوتي ..اخواتي الكرام 
قطرة عطاء- اهات حنونه -التوبي- عفاف الهدى -شذى الزهراء - شبكة الناصره - السيده
 
لم انساكم جميعا من الدعاء ..
بحمد الله عدت فجر أمس نسال الله ان تكون زياره مقبوله ودعوات مجابه لي ولكم 
تحياتي لطهر قلبكم ~
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا يالغالية 
وردتنا الجميلة
موفقة غناتي 
وزيارة مقبولة 
نشاطش غناتي 
نفتقره عوضينا

----------

ورده محمديه (03-11-2011)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

الحمد الله على سلامتكم .. 

واهلا وسهلا بكِ من جديد ..

نتظر جديدك بكل تأكد ..

كل المودة

----------

ورده محمديه (03-11-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*الحمدالله على السلامه* 
*زياره مقبوله ان شاء الله*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-11-2011)

----------

